# Kamil's 2015 Monson Gray Audi A3 Build Thread



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been on the forums for about half a year. Got my 2015 A3 end of January 2016 with 10k miles. Done a few mods since then but didn't think it was enough to start a build thread until I get a few!

*Past Cars*

*VW Passat 1.8T B5.5 * Auto

-ST coilovers 
-Apr stage 1
-Raspy straight pipe :screwy:
-17" S4 Wheels
-8mm spacers
-garage lip

1378661_428985200539629_438528917_n by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr


*2014 Subaru BRZ* Manual
-No performance mods 
-Airlift Performance V2 Airride
-Custom headerback exhaust
-Valenti Tail lights
-Pretty much a show car

20150910_7027 by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

IMG_3280 by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

I was involved in a multi car accident and the car was claimed totaled  

I feel like an A3 was an improvement haha


*2015 Audi A3 Monsoon gray w/ sport package S-Tronic*

*Mods so far* (in order)

-CTS intake
-Carbon Fiber rear lip spoiler
-Nuespeed lowering springs 
-Billy Boat turbo back exhaust
-Tints
-S-line front bumper

*Mods Upcoming*

-ST/B14 Coilovers (havent decided)
-Avant Garde Wheels M580 19x9.5 Et 40
-S-line/S3 Side skirts
-Custom Quad diffuser

Few pictures about a week after getting the car.

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

The norm gas station pic! 

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

First snow fall! Was NOT very good with the Conti Summer tires...

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

IMG_2023 by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

IMG_2022 by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

*HERE COME THE MODS*

So within the first week or two I ordered a CTS intake. I don't have any pictures that I can find as of now so here is a video of it. Not the best but you get the point! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns1SbvEw4CE


For my birthday my lovely girlfriend bought me a carbon fiber lip spoiler! Woohoo!! :laugh:

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

About a month and a half pass and the mail man delivers my Nuespeed Springs with the rear pad about a 1.5in drop all around! 

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

After the drop! Springs have not settled in this picture.

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

After about 3 weeks driving and as of June 2016 this is how she sits, waiting for me to get out of work.

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr



So stupid me decided I wanted some louder noises to come from my car... Since all my other cars had custom exhausts I wanted a "muffler delete" to see how it would sound... All i have to say is dont do it... its drony and isnt loud on the outside AT ALL... Louder inside than outside.. Epic fail on my part. 

Looked cool though!!

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

And taking it off and attaching the stock muffler... for about a week.. lol

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Week later @moddedeuros was having a GREAT sale and scooped up a FULL turboback Billy boat exhaust for a little under 1300$! 

here it lays! packaging was superb 

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Sadly it came with a cat... Still debating if I want to delete the Cat or the resonator. will be making a new thread asking about this if no one reads it on here! I need a bit more noise haha

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

quick little clip under the tunnel while gf drove the car and i drove hers

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Here is GF's car, yes she is into cars  im lucky to share this passion with her 

IMG_6426 by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Back on topic here are a bit of pictures during the exhaust install. getting the downpipe was a b*tch. dont wanna talk about it haha

stock dp vs billy boat 

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Friends shop If your in the illinois area (schaumburg) look up SixthGearPerformance he does great work. Bikes atvs cars anything. hes great. tell him Kamil with the A3 sent you!

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

dp in!

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Looks MEAN

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

little comparison

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Looks right... hahah :screwy::banghead:

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

*Exhaust review ON THE QUICKS*
Billy boat designed this exhaust really well. When you punch it you can be heard from a while away. but if you need to be quiet its almost stock. Highway its perfect no drone.... well until you punch it, then it opens up real nice:thumbup:

Then i got some tints, nothing special haha

35% front windows and then 20% rear windows 

Now to the biggest mod and my favorite so far!! S3/Sline Front bumper swap!!

Non S-line front bumper 

yuck:thumbdown:

  by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Bumper ordered from Audi! Took 2 days to arrive 

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr


Andd painted!

  by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

quick tip if you want to do this swap remember to get the bottom belly pan. the non s-line one wont fit. We just modded the non sline one by cutting about an inch off the belly pan and everything lined up!

you can see they dont line up here 

  by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr


And here it is on!!   

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

  by Kamil Pawlak VDUB, on Flickr

Love how much it changed the attitude of the car. Looks WAY more aggressive. 

So far that is all! More things to come this month though!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Saved for more goodies


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

Coming along great! Do you know where your GF got your carbon spoiler from?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

oblique said:


> Coming along great! Do you know where your GF got your carbon spoiler from?


Will find out tomorrow and will get back to you!


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Subd.. Great start


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Will find out tomorrow and will get back to you!


Cool Thanks...FYI those lower grilles on the new bumper look awesome wherever they came from


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

oblique said:


> Cool Thanks...FYI those lower grilles on the new bumper look awesome wherever they came from


She got it from ECS tuning!

https://www.ecstuning.com/ES3071985...50BrFerIOF0kH909qPCl2zJqYUTqz4-CjpRoCG1Xw_wcB


Yeah some cool guy sold me them! They look great!!  Post a picture of what your car looks like!


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the link... Yea they do look good, I love the S-line/S3 look compared to the stock A3 bumper.
Ok I'll try to get a picture up this week. I also have a Monsoon Gray A3, I recently switched to the stock
S3 Grille that a member sold me. It came out nice and I found a great S-line decal to replace the S3 logo
on the front.




Kamil Pawlak said:


> She got it from ECS tuning!
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/ES3071985...50BrFerIOF0kH909qPCl2zJqYUTqz4-CjpRoCG1Xw_wcB
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Currently wrapping the chrome around my window! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Window trims and front grille blacked out! Took me 3hours ish but I wanted it perfect



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

oblique said:


> Ok I'll try to get a picture up this week. I also have a Monsoon Gray A3, I recently switched to the stock
> S3 Grille that a member sold me. It came out nice and I found a great S-line decal to replace the S3 logo
> on the front.


Any pics on that?


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

How much did the S-line bumper and pieces and paint end up costing in total?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

stiggysaurus said:


> How much did the S-line bumper and pieces and paint end up costing in total?


Just under 1800$


Edited typo above

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saxonbrian (Apr 23, 2010)

looks great!

btw, how hard was it to do the black trim? where did you get the vinyl and what tools did you use?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

saxonbrian said:


> looks great!
> 
> btw, how hard was it to do the black trim? where did you get the vinyl and what tools did you use?


Sorry for the late response! Been busy with work! Got the vinyl from fellers.com! Bought 5x6 ft roll. Used not even half! I also bought a really small plastic curved tool to wrap the vinyl around the edges. Ill take a picture of it after work. Trim was pretty easy though. I did not use a heat gun. I recommend not to because you stretch it from its original shape and after time it will try and go back to how it was. So just cut it how the trim is shaped dont cut a straight piece and curve it. 

Tools 
Small curved squeegee 
Normal squeegee 

Avery dimensions gloss black vinyl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Past weekend the gf and I went to GRIDLIFE in South Haven Michigan. A nice 2.5 hour drive from chicago illinois. 











A buddy of mine with his pretty bmw










And the gf and the other girl  















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Few days ago got my resonator deleted from my Billy Boat turbo back. Really opened the car up! But its still really quiet at highway speeds! 










Beautiful welding job by a shop in illinois! 

Check out mxpi tuning!










Had a little issue it touching a brace runinning under the exhaust. Hammered it out a little then painted it and used some washers for some more space.




















Much better!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Got my wheels in!!

Avant garde M580 19x9.5 et 40

Ill be running the stock contis. 235/35/19 for this season. 

Next season some PSS 245/35/19 since ill be taking it to the track! 

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THE 19" SPORT WHEELS PM ME!











Some work pictures





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Wheel UPDATE!

245/35/19 hankook v12 evo2

19x9.5 et 40

Nuespeed springs

Will be getting a set of coilovers in the next 2 weeks.









































































Once i get coils ill put about -1.5-2.0 degrees of camber all around so that when i hit a bump the tires dont hit the fender but tuck into the fender. So far ive taken some corners pretty hard and no rubbing on the springs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Also thanks to @Getyourwheels for getting the wheels at a great cost!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Some iphone shots during work!





































POKE














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thudux (Jul 27, 2016)

sick! :wave:


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Did a little detailing. Car didnt need a full detail on some spots needed some polishing. Otherwise my paint looks great! Will do a full detail before winter! 

2 bucket wash
Full car clay bar
Polish some light scratches on rear bumper and door pillars.
Car pro reload spray sealant
Meguiars tech 2.0 wax




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Thudux said:


> sick! :wave:


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thudux (Jul 27, 2016)

How does that sealant work and where can I buy it?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Thudux said:


> How does that sealant work and where can I buy it?


First time using it but i drove through a storm and car still looks clean! Ill update in about a month or so. But beads nicely. Its only suppes to last 6months. So its not a long lasting coating. Which im totally fine with. You can purchase it on amazon or detail image


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeeze (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful. I just got a moonson sline package and I am super in love with the car lol. I have a b5 that needs work so I picked this up while it was down









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

markeeze said:


> Beautiful. I just got a moonson sline package and I am super in love with the car lol. I have a b5 that needs work so I picked this up while it was down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I wish i had those wheels for my winter setup! Any plans to mod? And my first car was a b5 passat 1.8t! Fun little car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeeze (May 27, 2013)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Nice! I wish i had those wheels for my winter setup! Any plans to mod? And my first car was a b5 passat 1.8t! Fun little car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yeah the car looks great on those wheels. Probably tint, tune, coils, exhaust. Mind didn't come with paddles so installing a s3 wheel, rs grille and other little things but those are my main plans


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

markeeze said:


> Thanks and yeah the car looks great on those wheels. Probably tint, tune, coils, exhaust. Mind didn't come with paddles so installing a s3 wheel, rs grille and other little things but those are my main plans
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Nice! I wanted the sport seats (base s3 seats) and paddles more then the sline package. The stock a3 seats were way to flat for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeeze (May 27, 2013)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Nice! I wanted the sport seats (base s3 seats) and paddles more then the sline package. The stock a3 seats were way to flat for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man they suck but it was either this one or a white one and I just couldn't bare to have a white car lmao. I may just upgrade to an s3 after a year or two but we'll see

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## markeeze (May 27, 2013)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Nice! I wanted the sport seats (base s3 seats) and paddles more then the sline package. The stock a3 seats were way to flat for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should've just got an s4 lmao 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

markeeze said:


> I should've just got an s4 lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Hahahaha im only 20 so the a3 was expwnsive for me an s3 or s4 would leave me eating ramen noodles for years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeeze (May 27, 2013)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Hahahaha im only 20 so the a3 was expwnsive for me an s3 or s4 would leave me eating ramen noodles for years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


     I hear ya! My dad works for audi so I got mine through his dealer so it wouldn't have been that bad, they just didn't have any on the lot 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*JB1 Install Video!*

Made a video of how to install the JB1 box from burger tuning! also have a few other videos on my 0-60 times and exhaust videos! 

Check them out!!

JB1 install
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uf-kt5nluw


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Nice! I wish i had those wheels for my winter setup! Any plans to mod? And my first car was a b5 passat 1.8t! Fun little car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


redline rob is selling his on the 8p section btw


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> redline rob is selling his on the 8p section btw


I would but i have my stock 19s to run for my winter setup. Once these 19s winter tires wear down ill step down to 18s for winter. Got a good deal on some used winter tires for my 19s 10/32 tread pirelli sotozero 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docss26 (Apr 7, 2014)

Noticed you're from Chicagoland also! I'm also planning on getting a new bumper. Where did you have it painted?


Sent via iPhone, Tapatalk.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*Checkout my video on youtube!*

walk around of my car!

Check it out and sub!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaQ4W1ZwY_4


----------



## markeeze (May 27, 2013)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> walk around of my car!
> 
> Check it out and sub!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaQ4W1ZwY_4


Just watched, nice video man! Really jealous of how your car is specced (is that a word?). Subscribed

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

markeeze said:


> Just watched, nice video man! Really jealous of how your car is specced (is that a word?). Subscribed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Stay tuned ill have a few more videos coming out on adding some new parts! Quad Carbon diffuser on nonsline rear bumper etc!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docss26 (Apr 7, 2014)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> walk around of my car!
> 
> Check it out and sub!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaQ4W1ZwY_4


Dope video man. It was really helpful for my planning of future mods. 


Sent via iPhone, Tapatalk.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Docss26 said:


> Dope video man. It was really helpful for my planning of future mods.
> 
> 
> Sent via iPhone, Tapatalk.


Thanks man! Got a few more videos upcoming on other mods that im doing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*BACK*

Hey guys havent posted in a while! Nothing new with the car. But I did end up getting an S3 rear bumper off ebay for 250 SHIPPED which was a steal! It is sepang blue so i am getting it painted this week!

Check out my latest video and if you could subscribe that would be great!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzphm-FIRv2ioZ0BIZU8V6Q


----------

